# Brinkman Smoke n grill problems



## lakai84 (Mar 16, 2010)

The pan on the bottom comes out but i'm not really sure how to dump the charcoal in after lighting it with the chimney. I first took the grates out and water pan then just dumped the charcoal. This just seemed awkward. There must be a better and easier way. Is there a certain way to mod it where i can just pick up the smoker and the charcoal pan sits stationary? Additionally i figured i cant dump the charcoal cause the door is too small. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## gravey (Mar 16, 2010)

When I use my brinkman, I usually fire my chimney in an old cast iron pan. This way, when I need to add coals to the smoker, I can dump them out of the chimney into the pan, and then use my tongs to add them to the coal basket. Just make sure to do it quickly and don't wear sandals..........


----------



## erain (Mar 16, 2010)

mine isnt a brinkman, at least i dont think but the pan sets on top of the legs which screw to the inside of the smoker housing correct??? on mine i moved the legs from the inside to the outside. added some feet to the pan and when i want access to the pan just lift the whole thing off off the charcoal pan. do what you need and set smoker back over the charcoal pan. maybe might work for you???


----------



## mr mac (Mar 16, 2010)

There are plenty of mods to make your job easier which include removing the legs and reinstalling them on the outside and placing your coal pan on fire bricks or some other suitable (aka fireproof) surface.  Then, all you have to do is lift the entire unit away from the coals.


----------



## lakai84 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes i've heard about doing that. I can certainly do that....i totally forgot. How do you guys usually regulate the heat. The gauge says warm ideal and hot. I have a meat thermometer shoved between the lid and the frame. works well but i wanna find a new thermometer. do you just place coals in the pan and wait for them to light?


----------



## mr mac (Mar 16, 2010)

Most of us here use the Minion Method of starting the coals on their journey and the best solution (IMHO) is to use a chimney starter.  It's always best to start with a little less than what you might need and then add more as you get closer to your desired temp on an unmodified unit.  

Maverick and Taylor both make pretty good thermometers (that is to say pretty accurate right out of the box) and are priced anywhere from $20 to $35 depending on features.  Most of us run two, one for the smoker and one for the meat.  My old Brinkmann is at 225 when the needle sits on the I in Ideal but yours will likely be different.

Mac


----------



## erain (Mar 16, 2010)

ditto what Mac says... dont trust the thermo on the smoker. think of it as a plug for the hole drilled in the smoker. also i have had a taylor and was a great thermo, then went to the maverick 2 probe system... one for the meat and one for smoker. is ideal, the reciever lets you know if smoker temp is too hot or too cold and then also lets you know when desired internal temp is reached.


----------



## ga.rick (Mar 21, 2010)

if you check out jeff's video on smoking a turkey in his ecb you will see 
first hand the mods that he made. it makes adding your charcoal a lot better.
good smokn!


----------



## tallsmokeman (Jan 29, 2012)

do u have the link to jeffs video? thx


----------



## bbqer-ma (Jan 30, 2012)

if you want an easy wy to use a brinkman just take the bottom legs off drill  5  quater in hole at bottom equaly spaced  1in up and use an 18" grill base to set the brinkmann on. use the base as your bottom basket  then you can use the door to add coals, smoke chips and water.


----------



## tallsmokeman (Jan 30, 2012)

do you hv a picture of that?


----------



## veritas456 (Jan 31, 2012)

It is my opinion that once you get decent results with the Brinkmann, sell it, crush it or give it away. Then go buy a Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5" (what I have) or 22.5" model.

They are a bit pricey, but the Minion Method works great with these units.

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/smokers-series/smokey-mountain-cooker-18-1

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/smokers-series/smokey-mountain-cooker-22-1


----------



## bones style (Feb 1, 2012)

I like my Brinkman, mods and all.


----------



## redclaymud (Feb 2, 2012)

Veritas456 said:


> It is my opinion that once you get decent results with the Brinkmann, sell it, crush it or give it away. Then go buy a Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5" (what I have) or 22.5" model.
> 
> They are a bit pricey, but the Minion Method works great with these units.
> 
> ...


I've got to agree.  There's nothing not to love about the WSM once you gain a little experience with it.  The only reason I'm using the MasterCraft now is because I can use it on the covered porch and stay out of the weather.  I foolishly tried that with the WSM and burned a hole in my deck.


----------



## sprky (Feb 2, 2012)

redclaymud said:


> I've got to agree.  There's nothing not to love about the WSM once you gain a little experience with it.  The only reason I'm using the MasterCraft now is because I can use it on the covered porch and stay out of the weather.  I foolishly tried that with the WSM and burned a hole in my deck.


I have the solution to that. Go to Lowe's or any other big box store that sells water heaters. Buy a drip pan for a water heater, set your WSM in that works like a charm.


----------



## alvasin (Feb 9, 2012)

The two most popular models under Brinkmann Charcoal Smoker series have gained a positive reputation amongst outdoor grilling lovers. They are the *Brinkmann Gourmet *and the *Brinkmann Smoke'n Grill* charcoal cookers.

The two are pretty similar in both construction and smoking features. The Gourmet charcoal line is a little better in quality with some minor improvements, but it comes at much higher price. So the Smoke N Grill is still more widely chosen by budget conscious buyers.

Brinkmann charcoal smokers are best described as perfect entry level smokers which introduce versatile functionalities all in one single charcoal-grill-smoker combined slow cooker. Their focus are in ease of use and very affordable prices, if not say almost the cheapest, in the outdoors cooking niche.


----------



## f4paws (Jun 11, 2012)

> if you want an easy wy to use a brinkman just take the bottom legs off drill  5  quater in hole at bottom equaly spaced  1in up and use an 18" grill base to set the brinkmann on. use the base as your bottom basket  then you can use the door to add coals, smoke chips and water.


I have an 18.5 Masterbuilt Grill and was thinking about that exact option.  However the specs show that the Brinkmann's assembled width is 21.  I wasn't sure it would fit.  Are you doing this now?


----------



## craigroller (Jun 14, 2012)

Where can I get some expanded metal to make a grate and fire box, see picture


----------



## mr500 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lowes  and HD use to carry that. Not sure if they still do.  Try a metal working/welding shop as they  might have left over pcs that will fit the bill


----------



## jbird (Jun 14, 2012)

*You can find it at many hardware's or your local steel supply..*


----------



## craigroller (Jun 14, 2012)

My local Steel supply wanted 426.00 for a sheet, the local hardware store/homedepot lowes all have 18 gauge, which is way too light. I will try a metal or welding shop. Thanks Guys


----------



## smokin bark (Jul 6, 2013)

Found a Weber Grill to solve this problem. Grill is #7439 and is 10.5 inches across. Is perfect for the charcoal basket


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 6, 2013)

LOL, I ordered two of those today from Amazon.com for my ECB. They are a perfect fit.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

Hmm.. old thread. But, do this. 













IMG_20170701_104516.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017





 bushel size galvanized steel 17.5 inch. I put legs on.  2 Weber vents.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

Then drill holes in a 15 inch tabletop kettle grill. Dozens of them.. on sides and bottom. And use that inside the bushel basket.













IMG_20170701_131946.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017





 I actually used more holes than this pic.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

Use a grate or expanded steel for the bottom. So it's a inch or so above. 













IMG_20170701_132008.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

So now you can load up to 7 lbs of charcoal. I haven't tried lump yet. 













IMG_20170701_140348.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017





 I don't need foil even for a gasket but I did use foil once to try it out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

The water dish I use a big brick. Covered in foil. It's same as sand.













IMG_20170701_132421.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

The body sits on the base fine. You may have to tweak it and get it to where you want it even. I use my foot on top of a leg of the base to hold it down as I lift up on the 2 handles to remove the body when I need to.













IMG_20170702_201351.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 4, 2017)

Nice, I like that mod! Nice job. Not sure that I've even seen a steel bushel basket around here, but i will check my local true value! Thanks for sharing,even though it is an old topic!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 4, 2017)

maybe  three of four bolts with double nuts and the heads inwards to let the ECB rest on just before it would bind up?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

I put a vent on top and used a threaded pipe for the probe wires to go into the smoker.  It has nuts on t













IMG_20170704_110648.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017





he inside and out. That was from the lamp repair section of the hardware store. Also I used a rope gasket from a fireplace n stove shop with RTV sealant around the lid to close that big gap.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm at 227° now on the grate. It's been 9 hours into this brisket smoke. I jiggled the coal pan after 8 hours just to shake out some ash. It's still going.. dampers are just cracked. Not much wind and it's 75 outside. I'm happy with these mods.. Maybe could use a Party Q to help with air flow. But they cost 3x more than what I have into this  ECB.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

10 hours and this load is half used at most. 













IMG_20170704_140326.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

10 hours 













IMG_20170704_141909.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow that's impressive!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

It's still on the same load of coal.. I just wrapped my brisket and cracked the door to get higher temp. It's into hour 13 for the coals. [emoji]128512[/emoji][emoji]128293[/emoji]













1499202087008353232201.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh.. and I coated pennies with heat proof RTV and stuck those over the 6 holes where the leg bolts went. [emoji]128512[/emoji] it worked! The pennies plugged the holes up nice.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

It's done 













IMG_20170704_191106.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017





 brinkmann rocked it today.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

IMG_20170704_191058.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017





Wrapped in the cooler [emoji]128077[/emoji] happy 4th!


----------



## lakai84 (Mar 16, 2010)

The pan on the bottom comes out but i'm not really sure how to dump the charcoal in after lighting it with the chimney. I first took the grates out and water pan then just dumped the charcoal. This just seemed awkward. There must be a better and easier way. Is there a certain way to mod it where i can just pick up the smoker and the charcoal pan sits stationary? Additionally i figured i cant dump the charcoal cause the door is too small. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## gravey (Mar 16, 2010)

When I use my brinkman, I usually fire my chimney in an old cast iron pan. This way, when I need to add coals to the smoker, I can dump them out of the chimney into the pan, and then use my tongs to add them to the coal basket. Just make sure to do it quickly and don't wear sandals..........


----------



## erain (Mar 16, 2010)

mine isnt a brinkman, at least i dont think but the pan sets on top of the legs which screw to the inside of the smoker housing correct??? on mine i moved the legs from the inside to the outside. added some feet to the pan and when i want access to the pan just lift the whole thing off off the charcoal pan. do what you need and set smoker back over the charcoal pan. maybe might work for you???


----------



## mr mac (Mar 16, 2010)

There are plenty of mods to make your job easier which include removing the legs and reinstalling them on the outside and placing your coal pan on fire bricks or some other suitable (aka fireproof) surface.  Then, all you have to do is lift the entire unit away from the coals.


----------



## lakai84 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes i've heard about doing that. I can certainly do that....i totally forgot. How do you guys usually regulate the heat. The gauge says warm ideal and hot. I have a meat thermometer shoved between the lid and the frame. works well but i wanna find a new thermometer. do you just place coals in the pan and wait for them to light?


----------



## mr mac (Mar 16, 2010)

Most of us here use the Minion Method of starting the coals on their journey and the best solution (IMHO) is to use a chimney starter.  It's always best to start with a little less than what you might need and then add more as you get closer to your desired temp on an unmodified unit.  

Maverick and Taylor both make pretty good thermometers (that is to say pretty accurate right out of the box) and are priced anywhere from $20 to $35 depending on features.  Most of us run two, one for the smoker and one for the meat.  My old Brinkmann is at 225 when the needle sits on the I in Ideal but yours will likely be different.

Mac


----------



## erain (Mar 16, 2010)

ditto what Mac says... dont trust the thermo on the smoker. think of it as a plug for the hole drilled in the smoker. also i have had a taylor and was a great thermo, then went to the maverick 2 probe system... one for the meat and one for smoker. is ideal, the reciever lets you know if smoker temp is too hot or too cold and then also lets you know when desired internal temp is reached.


----------



## ga.rick (Mar 21, 2010)

if you check out jeff's video on smoking a turkey in his ecb you will see 
first hand the mods that he made. it makes adding your charcoal a lot better.
good smokn!


----------



## tallsmokeman (Jan 29, 2012)

do u have the link to jeffs video? thx


----------



## bbqer-ma (Jan 30, 2012)

if you want an easy wy to use a brinkman just take the bottom legs off drill  5  quater in hole at bottom equaly spaced  1in up and use an 18" grill base to set the brinkmann on. use the base as your bottom basket  then you can use the door to add coals, smoke chips and water.


----------



## tallsmokeman (Jan 30, 2012)

do you hv a picture of that?


----------



## veritas456 (Jan 31, 2012)

It is my opinion that once you get decent results with the Brinkmann, sell it, crush it or give it away. Then go buy a Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5" (what I have) or 22.5" model.

They are a bit pricey, but the Minion Method works great with these units.

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/smokers-series/smokey-mountain-cooker-18-1

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/smokers-series/smokey-mountain-cooker-22-1


----------



## bones style (Feb 1, 2012)

I like my Brinkman, mods and all.


----------



## redclaymud (Feb 2, 2012)

Veritas456 said:


> It is my opinion that once you get decent results with the Brinkmann, sell it, crush it or give it away. Then go buy a Weber Smokey Mountain 18.5" (what I have) or 22.5" model.
> 
> They are a bit pricey, but the Minion Method works great with these units.
> 
> ...


I've got to agree.  There's nothing not to love about the WSM once you gain a little experience with it.  The only reason I'm using the MasterCraft now is because I can use it on the covered porch and stay out of the weather.  I foolishly tried that with the WSM and burned a hole in my deck.


----------



## sprky (Feb 2, 2012)

redclaymud said:


> I've got to agree.  There's nothing not to love about the WSM once you gain a little experience with it.  The only reason I'm using the MasterCraft now is because I can use it on the covered porch and stay out of the weather.  I foolishly tried that with the WSM and burned a hole in my deck.


I have the solution to that. Go to Lowe's or any other big box store that sells water heaters. Buy a drip pan for a water heater, set your WSM in that works like a charm.


----------



## alvasin (Feb 9, 2012)

The two most popular models under Brinkmann Charcoal Smoker series have gained a positive reputation amongst outdoor grilling lovers. They are the *Brinkmann Gourmet *and the *Brinkmann Smoke'n Grill* charcoal cookers.

The two are pretty similar in both construction and smoking features. The Gourmet charcoal line is a little better in quality with some minor improvements, but it comes at much higher price. So the Smoke N Grill is still more widely chosen by budget conscious buyers.

Brinkmann charcoal smokers are best described as perfect entry level smokers which introduce versatile functionalities all in one single charcoal-grill-smoker combined slow cooker. Their focus are in ease of use and very affordable prices, if not say almost the cheapest, in the outdoors cooking niche.


----------



## f4paws (Jun 11, 2012)

> if you want an easy wy to use a brinkman just take the bottom legs off drill  5  quater in hole at bottom equaly spaced  1in up and use an 18" grill base to set the brinkmann on. use the base as your bottom basket  then you can use the door to add coals, smoke chips and water.


I have an 18.5 Masterbuilt Grill and was thinking about that exact option.  However the specs show that the Brinkmann's assembled width is 21.  I wasn't sure it would fit.  Are you doing this now?


----------



## craigroller (Jun 14, 2012)

Where can I get some expanded metal to make a grate and fire box, see picture


----------



## mr500 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lowes  and HD use to carry that. Not sure if they still do.  Try a metal working/welding shop as they  might have left over pcs that will fit the bill


----------



## jbird (Jun 14, 2012)

*You can find it at many hardware's or your local steel supply..*


----------

